# Limb Decals



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

www.onestringer.com
They will make them for you and are great to deal with...Drop Mindy a email and just give her a idea....great people . good products and fast shipping


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

get in contact with z28melissa on here or www.battledrumwraps.com they make em and they do awsome work too.. never had the limb decals but have seen em.. but have had their arrow wraps... here is a post she put up with a bow of hers for sale with em on it... 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1113080


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice thanks, ya'll... The reason why I'm lookin at limb decals is because I saw hers for her Trykon she's puttin up for sale.. So, shed definitely be the person to talk to!!!!!!!!!

--FruitCake


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Fruitcake said:


> Nice thanks, ya'll... The reason why I'm lookin at limb decals is because I saw hers for her Trykon she's puttin up for sale.. So, shed definitely be the person to talk to!!!!!!!!!
> 
> --FruitCake


Yup she would be.. she does great work. I have used thier arrow wraps as well as their stabilzer wraps.. they r awsome...


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Onestringer*

Mindy at ONESTRINGER will fix you up with something special. She will take the time and give you great ideas. She will help you until you are happy!!! Great Customer service.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some arrows with wraps from battle drum that my boyfriend got me for Christmas, they are so nice!
Admiral Vixen, ill check them out!

--FruitCake


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone. I have been looking for a decal for my limbs too. On one of my older hunting bows I had a phrase that I cut from a Double Bull Blind sticker that said "Duck Or Bleed". I want it on my new hunting bow but can't find those decals anymore since they sold out to Primos.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree...ONESTRINGER! They are awesome!!!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

thedogmother said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I have been looking for a decal for my limbs too. On one of my older hunting bows I had a phrase that I cut from a Double Bull Blind sticker that said "Duck Or Bleed". I want it on my new hunting bow but can't find those decals anymore since they sold out to Primos.


I've seen the Duck or Bleed thing in a wrap before. It's in Onestringer's favorites on their website.
http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=757


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

RattleSnake1 said:


> I've seen the Duck or Bleed thing in a wrap before. It's in Onestringer's favorites on their website.
> http://www.onestringer.com/index.php?page=mods/Products/itemdetail&itemid=757


x2 great people


----------

